
S-Lang Programmer's Library - vmorgulis
http://www.jedsoft.org/slang/
======
jedisct1
I'm still using Jed as my primary editor.

S-Lang is great (your mileage may vary, but Emacs-LISP gives me headaches).

Jed is slick and fast, and I always miss the way it auto-indents code in other
text editors.

------
n00b101
If I'm not mistaken, Goldman Sachs' proprietary programming language is also
called "S-Lang" (securities language). I take it that this is not the same
thing.

------
stray
That's a blast from the past!

Iirc, that was hot around the same time as SIOD (scheme in one defun) and tcl.

~~~
vmorgulis
Yes :-)

I found that in Lynx ang Gopher+ source code.

The project is still active.

~~~
zimpenfish
It being in Lynx is my fault (IIRC). Was a lot easier to get coloured screen
output than with ncurses back in the dark ages.

------
mikaelj
Terrible choice in name.

------
stevehiehn
I assumed the article was about the statistical language S

